# Christmas from the otterhouse



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Rolf is a TC member (inactive). This link may take you to a 40 minute Baroque concert he gathered for his spotify blog.

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2014/12/baroque-christmas-on-spotify-classical.html

I am not a big recorder fan... but there are conditions that favor them, as in the first work in this concert.

[spotify membership is required]

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, there's a composer named Pez? What a cool name.


----------

